# weird problem with a thread



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

When I go to open this thread on my Mac running Chrome 
I get this warning page

The website at www.tivocommunity.com contains elements from the site www.robbecker.com, which appears to host malware  software that can hurt your computer or otherwise operate without your consent. Just visiting a site that contains malware can infect your computer.
For detailed information about the problems with these elements, visit the Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page for www.robbecker.com.
Learn more about how to protect yourself from harmful software online.

Never seen that before.


----------



## fireman9302 (Jul 1, 2004)

I get it when i go to this thread..
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=445996


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> When I go to open this thread on my Mac running Chrome
> I get this warning page
> 
> The website at www.tivocommunity.com contains elements from the site www.robbecker.com, which appears to host malware  software that can hurt your computer or otherwise operate without your consent. Just visiting a site that contains malware can infect your computer.
> ...


+1

Was just coming to the Ops forum to report this. I'm also running Google Chrome on Mac.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

fireman9302 said:


> I get it when i go to this thread..
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=445996


That's the one


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

There's an image hosted at robbecker.com in Alfer's post.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Figures


----------

